# Looking for lease in NE Ga.



## Jellyhead Joe (May 6, 2012)

I am looking for a lease in Franklin, Elbert, Stephens, or nearby counties. Land with a healthy turkey population is a plus. Thanks.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (May 13, 2012)

To update this thread, I would like to say that I am looking for a lease for the 2012 and 2013 deer and turkey seasons. The lease would be for three to four responsible adult hunters who don't drink, and a couple of young children who are looking to learn how to hunt. Thanks.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 15, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2012)

4 openings www.povertycreekhuntingclub.org $462 year 1100 AC & 700+ac national forest in Lumpkin county.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Jun 1, 2012)

Still looking for a small lease.


----------



## cray29 (Jun 19, 2012)

We have a club in Wilkes county with good turkey and hogs. We also mage our deer. If you are interested let me know I can get you more info


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Jul 8, 2012)

Still looking for lease.


----------

